# Air compressors



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

Anyone here us air compressors to clean off your mowers or dry your mowers after cleaning them? If so what do y'all use?

I just picked up a kobalt 8 gal compressor. Pics coming soon


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Used to do it that way as a teenager on the Farm. Just a quick blow-down behind the shop and then put the mower away. (Old Scag 3-wheeler). Works good if the grass is perfectly dry.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

I usually just use a shop towel, but, yes, I sometimes use my compressor as well. I have the popular Bostitch 6-gallon pancake compressor. It can often be found at Amazon and other retailers for $100.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I use the leafblower. Works very well. I'm careful not to blow any componentry loose.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

This is what I picked up today.

Kolbalt 8 gal



And this little air blower



Sprayed my reel down after my cut today and it made quick work of drying out the blades.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Ral1121 said:


> This is what I picked up today.
> 
> Kolbalt 8 gal
> 
> ...


I love the size of that unit. Could you fill car tires with that?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I have a DeWalt D55168 (15 gallon, 5.0 SCFM at 90 PSI, 225 PSI max storage tank pressure). I enjoy the small footprint/upright design.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> Ral1121 said:
> 
> 
> > This is what I picked up today.
> ...


Yes should be able to. It's rate at 8 gallon, 4.0 SCFM at 90 PSI


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Ware said:


> I have a DeWalt D55168 (15 gallon, 5.0 SCFM at 90 PSI, 225 PSI max storage tank pressure). I enjoy the small footprint/upright design.


I do like that design. TSC had a sale on their upright compressors a while back, and I almost pulled the trigger on a larger compressor. My little pancake compressor is giving me signs that the pressure relief valve is nearing a failure. One time the tank pressure got to a lower pressure than it normally does when it shuts off and instead it popped open and scared the crap out of me and the cat. Still haven't seen the cat.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

Ware said:


> I have a DeWalt D55168 (15 gallon, 5.0 SCFM at 90 PSI, 225 PSI max storage tank pressure). I enjoy the small footprint/upright design.


I looked at the uprights and was thinking about getting one, but in the end I needed to stay with in a specific range and really the one I got will do everything I need it too.


----------



## diy_darryl (May 15, 2018)

I have a 60 gallon upright and it is used CONSTANTLY for a million different projects etc........it's a workhorse. I could see having a smaller one for portability though.

The only thing I will do when and if I ever need to replace it is get a dual stage compressor for even more capacity.

I use my stihl blower to clean my mower off when done.


----------



## ForsheeMS (May 21, 2018)

I've got a 60 gallon upright compressor too but always blow the mower off with the backpack blower when done mowing. Keeps it pretty clean this way and I have to blow the driveway off anyway. About once every couple months I'll go over it with some spray and wipe wax and a rag to remove the dust the blower doesn't get. It also works good for removing the grass stains from the deck. Usually twice a year it gets a full wax job. I don't mow professionally so it never cuts wet grass and I never use water to wash it. Too many problems come from washing a mower IMO so I just don't do it.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

I've got a 30 gallon upright. I use it for all sorts of stuff around the house, but not cleaning off lawn equipment.

I use it for blowing up pool floats, sharpening the mower blades, working on the cars (oil changes, tire rotations, etc), winterizing the sprinklers, closing the pool, blowing myself off after a dirty romp around the yard, and that's all I can think of off the top of my head. There isn't a week that goes by that it doesn't get used for something, though.


----------

